# My husband is an enabler...three new tiels!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My husband told me he didn't want me to get any more birds about a week ago. Monday night he tells me he just told me that because he wanted to get me one or two! He had a plan to go to the rock and roll hall of fame in Cleveland and visit a bird shop on the way home where he said they have lots of tiels in lots of colors. So we did a one day trip to Cleveland, OH and back! Talk about tiring but it was so much fun! 

The bird shop indeed had lots of birds to choose from and he said "pick the two you want" well, I ended up with three gorgeous girls (they had 14 birds, all girls lol).

Here are some really bad pictures that don't do them justice.

Here is little Sadie. She is a double factor dominant silver pied girl.














































And here is Noelle, my fallow girl. Her eyes are really red but you can't tell in the pictures.





































and one of Sadie and Noelle together.











And last but not least, here is Farrah, my WF pied baby!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish my boyfriend would be this open about getting new birds! I'm jealous! Congrats, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! I wish the lighting in my house wasn't so bad! Well, and my camera and my photography skills lol!

I was so surprised! He knows how much I love my birds and he doesn't mind. I really didn't think I would be getting any more. Now I really can't because that is four birds per cage and I have no more room for another cage. I have already gotten rid of furniture to make room for birds lol!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!!! Congratulations....they are all beauties


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Here are a few pictures of Sadie's wings that the bird shop took. I just think they are so pretty


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

They are very pretty. Your very lucky. I wish my husband was an enabler lol  . 
My husband isn't as fond of birds as I am. He doesn't hate them but he doesn't love them but its not just birds in general its all animals he could take um or leave um but sadly for him I'm an animal lover and so is our daughter and if our son turns out to be too then its 3 against 1 lol 
Anyhow congrats on the new babies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow they are gorgeous!!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh they are so beautiful! ... and your wf pied is absolutely gorjus ... congrats hon!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How awesome is that?? My hubby is an enabler too, I'm the one that has to say no lol.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaime,all the cockatiels are gorgeous,I really love the white face pied beautiful coloring on all three of the cockatiels.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!! I really REALLY want a whiteface! my dream is to get a whiteface cinnamon pearl female for my Singerboy, they are so beautiful! Singerboy is split to pearl, whiteface, and pied.

I love it!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What gorgeous girls !!! You have a great husband  My hubby is the same way except he doesn't say much if i get new animals cause he is such a teddy bear and sucker for babies


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Awww they are so lovely, CONGRATULATIONS to your new sweet babies, even Joe chirps so pleased here on my shoulder, he thinks he never seen such gorgeous girls


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow. Farrah is my favorite. They are all gorgeous, but Farrah is just a doll. 

Haha. I can't believe him! You will have one or two more in a couple months at the pace he is going. LOL.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I also think Farrah is gorgeous! I love how dark she is. And her eyes are an amazing color, they are brown but almost brassy, metallic looking. They are all so pretty though! 

I must say my hubby is pretty awesome but I told him no more because we are out of room! At least I got the WF pied I have been wanting!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

They are beautiful! I have to say, I think you have three of the most striking mutations there. =) Great choices!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Cryren, I still really want a grey female though! So pretty!


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

They are all so gorgeous!! My favorite is Farrah. Look at her second pic!! How cuuuuttteee~!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish my fiance was an enabler...I hate the word no! Jaime, your new additions are just gorgeous!!! I'm a very jealous monkey over here...but in a good way lol. Your Sadie looks kinda like my Athena (who I'm still hoping is female!!)


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

sweetnsour924 said:


> They are very pretty. Your very lucky. I wish my husband was an enabler lol  .
> My husband isn't as fond of birds as I am. He doesn't hate them but he doesn't love them but its not just birds in general its all animals he could take um or leave um but sadly for him I'm an animal lover and so is our daughter and if our son turns out to be too then its 3 against 1 lol
> Anyhow congrats on the new babies.


my husband is the same way when i saved sunny he said not another animal. then he will tell me no more animals and i will say ok then i will find another animal that needs help or i just really want. but he gets over it cause i take care of them all and he knows i am an animal luver too


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Mishkaroni, you were gone a few days so I had to go get a few more tiels to keep up my reputation lol!

My hubby doesn't like the birds either, he just knows they are important to me  He knew what he was getting into with my love of animals when he married me!


----------



## somarley (Jan 20, 2012)

all 3 are stunning congrats


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Youre right! This happened while I took a few days away! How funny that's how it keeps happening!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

all three are beautiful you are very lucky i have yet to see any of that mutation here


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Lisa. I actually just commented on your birds, they are all gorgeous! Now I have all kinds of mutations but no greys. I really wanted a grey girl but guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

No worries...we know I'll go missing again...I bet you'll get a grey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow, congrats!


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

They are three strikingly pretty girls!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Honestly, if I find a grey girl I dont think I could resist


----------

